
First Power from Rosatom’s VVER-1200 Generation III+ Nuclear Reactor - yread
http://www.ee.co.za/article/first-power-rosatoms-vver-1200-generation-iii-nuclear-reactor.html
======
HoopleHead
Wow! —did they set out to deliberately make that the most annoying web page in
the world? Don't think I've seen so many flashing, scrolling, distracting
things since Geocities bit the dust.

